# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [Extinction]Quel moteur de jeu choisir ?

## SomeFun

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis prs d'un an chef de projet du jeu vido Extinction, que j'ai fond.

Je viens  vous car j'aimerai trouver un moteur de jeu qui conviendrait totalement  nos besoins et  notre philosophie.

J'ai longtemps cherch... Mais il faut savoir que ce projet est  but cratif, lucratif mais aussi et surtout pdagogique...

Et je pense que le vrai problme est le but du projet. Nanmoins, pendant un an, j'ai adopt de puissante technologies open source (LGPL ou driv).

Ogre3D (graphique), Bullet (physique), RakNet (rseaux), OpenAl (son), MyGUI (gui).

Et cela me plat vraiment, j'apprends normment et j'ai le contrle total sur le code du jeu (j'ai d'ailleurs une version personnalis d'Ogre3D).  :;): 

De plus j'ai donc utilis la game design du jeu pour optimiser et lier intelligemment les moteurs des diffrents systmes (pour l'instant Ogre3D + Bullet + RakNet). Donc pour l'instant on peut dire que j'ai un dbut de moteur de jeu.

Mais aprs un an de galre, beaucoup de choses se sont produites. Tout d'abord, la difficult  recruter des dveloppeurs C++ tant donn le niveau requis et le temps demand a fait que j'ai cod les 10 000 lignes de code du jeu, pratiquement, seul... De plus l'engouement pour le game design du jeu et la profondeur qu'il a pris, tout ceci a chang notre but premier qui tait le but pdagogique en but cratif et lucratif.

Si l'on continue  utiliser les mmes technologies, le jeu sortirait en version commercialisable dans 4 ans ce qui fait un total de 5 ans  ::(:  . De plus les artistes habitus  utiliser des diteurs de mesh et de niveau ont normment de mal avec les solutions non artist friendly.

C'est pourquoi j'aurai besoin d'un moteur de jeu qui permettrai dacclrer au maximum le dveloppement et qui remplisse ces besoins :

- Des tools artists friendly (world editor etc...) de trs bonne facture ! ( c'est la raison principale du changement de technologies ).

- C++ en tant que langage d'interface moteur et langage moteur.

- Idalement open source (LGPL), sinon avec un prix infrieur  300 euros pour avoir le code source du moteur et la licence commerciale.

- Un moteur orient large scale world & MMO built'in. ( un rseaux dcoup pouvant grer entre 40 et 200 joueurs )

- Moteur Multiplateformes Windows, Max et Linux.

Je sais que j'en demande beaucoup, pour l'instant notre meilleur choix ce porte sur Esenthel Engine qui remplit beaucoup de besoins mais pas tous malheureusement.

Connaissez-vous un moteur de jeu qui pourrait nous combler totalement ?

Un grand merci d'avance !  :;):

----------


## MoDDiB

> Tout d'abord, la difficult  recruter des dveloppeurs C++ tant donn le niveau requis





> - C++ en tant que langage d'interface moteur et langage moteur.


Ta dmarche est la bonne mais elle est compose de trop nombreuses incohrences comme cites ci dessus.

Concrtement si je rsume vous voulez finir un jeu rapidement, avec des outils open source, du multi  grande chelle, multi plate formes, en C++ tout en tant tudiants...

Si comme tu le dis votre but est dsormais de finir un jeu et non plus d'apprendre il va falloir faire un trait sur pas mal de choses surtout de ton ct ( je doute que le ct open source soit un choix des artistes par exemple...)
bref tout ce qui ne change rien au gameplay tu peux le supprimer de tes exigences ( open source , multi plateform optionnel , C++ )
et la tout de suite ton panel de moteurs utilisables est bien plus riche.

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien du Hero Engine par exemple.

Bon courage, c'est difficile de garder l'quipe unie une fois le stade des tudes dpass !

----------


## SomeFun

Je pense que tu n'as pas trs bien compris ma dmarche, je vais donc simplifier la situation.
Depuis le dbut du projet, soit un an, j'ai dvelopp une bonne base du jeu seul en C++ sans moteur de jeu et en tant tudiant. Rsultat aprs un an et 10 000 loc, je suis assez satisfait  ::ccool::  .

Le problme est que l'quipe (et surtout les artistes) gagneraient normment en productivit s'il avait des outils puissants. tant donns que les technologies que j'utilisais ne disposaient pas d'outils intressants pour un jeu de cette ampleur, j'ai dcid dans le bien de l'quipe de passer  un moteur de jeu qui offre les meilleurs outils possibles.

Si nous choisissons de passer sur un moteur de jeu c'est pour au contraire ne pas tirer un trait sur des lments du game design, mais pour augmenter nos chances de pouvoir implmenter le jeu tel qu'il doit tre.

Ce n'est pas parce que le logiciel est open source qu'il n'est pas artist friendly  ::calim2::  pour ma part, je vois le code source comme une documentation qui me permet de comprendre son fonctionnement interne et de l'optimiser selon le design du jeu, ce qui je pense est important lorsque l'on veut optimiser la solution finale et comprendre vraiment ce qui se passe, donc ce serait vraiment bien que le moteur ait une licence commerciale avec source fournis (et donc pas ncessairement LGPL ou driv).

Pour le multiplateforme ce n'est en effet pas important mais ce serait un plus dans les possibilits de portages.

PS : Et le langage d'interface en C++ c'est simplement parce que c'est le langage o je me sens le mieux et dans lequel je suis le plus productif.

En tout cas merci, Hero engine  l'air vraiment bien  ::ccool::  .

----------


## MoDDiB

> Si nous choisissons de passer sur un moteur de jeu c'est pour au contraire ne pas tirer un trait sur des lments du game design, mais pour augmenter nos chances de pouvoir implmenter le jeu tel qu'il doit tre.


C'est exactement ce que je dis.

Concrtement le "Esenthel Engine" pose problme  quel niveau ?

----------


## SomeFun

Les artistes sont trs contents.

Personnellement, j'tudie les codes des "samples" et autre jeux open source fait avec cet engine, je suis aussi trs content de la simplicit et de son abstraction.

Mais je me fais un peu de soucis pour le rseau ( premire vue rien de plus que des sockets... ), mais je ne l'ai pas encore tudi en profondeur, donc je me fais peut-tre du soucis pour rien.

Mais c'est surtout pour avoir des informations sur des autres engine, tant donn que la version commerciale est  200 dollars et quel la version free est brid, je voulais tre sur de ne pas regretter mon choix  ::mrgreen::

----------

